# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Ból nerek, wysoka gorączka - leczenie szpitalne

## DewREW

Dzień dobry.
Pozostaję na leczeniu szpitalnym. Zgłosiłem się z wysoką gorączką , nawet do 40*. gorączki nie udało się zbić lekiem Amotax ani ibuprofenem (spadła tylko do 37-38 na parę godzin). Wylądowałem wiec pewnej nocy w szpitalu z bólem w podbrzuszu. Okazało się, że to nerka. Usg wykazało jakis obiekt bezcieniowy i bezechowy w lewej nerce, do max 5mm. Dalej przeprowadzono mi RTG klatki piersiowej, pobierano tez pare razy krew i mocz. Nie powiedziano mi jaki to rodzaj choroby ale sam czytałem w internecie i spodziewam się ze mam kamice moczanową albo jakaś tam chorobę nerki (nie pamięetam nazwy). Ładują we mnie co 12h Ciprofloxacin Kabi 200ml oraz 2x nospe. Choć ból brzucha powiedzmy się uspokoił, tak gorączka niekoniecznie, owszem, jest czas kiedy mam np 36,7 ale potrafi tez na wieczórr skoczyć do 37,8. Więc chyba jednak nie do końca wszystko ze mnie "zeszło"? Dziwne jest to ze szpital twierdzi iż badania krwi i moczu się ustabilizowały i chcą mnie wypuścić...

----------

